# New Tools Are Cool



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*DW618B3*

I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.

This first episode is the replacement of an old 1 1/4HP Craftsman router I inherited from my step father. It had seen better days before he got it used, but I used it so little it wasn't a problem.

I decided to go with the 2 1/4HP Dewalt. I also went ahead and got the kit with all three bases. In my old cabinet shop we always had D handles and since I am most comfortable with that style it was a must. I also use the router table extension on my table saw so a fixed base was needed. My old router only got used on the table because I was to lazy to take it off the table. Now I can attach the fixed base and just remove the motor when I want to route by hand. It also comes with the plunge router base. There have been many times over the last two years I wished I had one and now I do.

I choose the 2 1/4 because I didn't want to always use a heavy 3+ HP and a 1 3/4 isn't idea when using larger bits. I think the 2 1/4 will be a happy medium. I plan to do a review once I get through this project and give it a good work out.

One last point is that it is variable speed. Once again this played into the fact that I wanted a all purpose router that will be able to do just about anything I need it to.










Thanks for taking a look. I am waiting for a few more deliveries, so stay tuned so I can show off my new toys.
Joey


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that router. I've got a couple of Porter Cable 890 routers anda few bases and I know the "D" handle's are nice.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great set-up. I am sure you will get great use out of it.

Does this mean that the "boxes" are over with? Tell me it aint so!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I will be making more boxes. I still have the UnNamed box blog to finish. And while I was at the lumberyard paying for the materials for the bookcases I picked up what I think will be a really nice piece of walnut, some bloodwood and a piece of bocote. Now I am not saying this will become a dremel box, but I figure I will need a break from the cabinets here and there and it's best to be prepared.

As for the router set up, I think it is going to be great. I have run into a problem. There is always a problem of some sort, LOL

I have a craftsman table saw and I had a craftsman router. A match made in heaven. It seems that craftsman and dewalt…. not so much. The craftsman router and table saw extension both had three holes that lined up prefectly. The dewalt has for holes. So I will either have to find a way to drill the table top to match the dewalt fixed base. Buy a router table, or find a way to make some sort of connection plate. Any idea's???? I am sure I am not the first to have this problem. So anyone out there with any ideas that would save me time and a headache, I will be forever grateful.


----------



## blu0ne (Jan 2, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Joey,
Nice router! Definitely let us know how you like it. 
I was wondering if you would show us (me!) how you build your bookcases. I'm definitely a newbie and want to build a couple of small one in the next few months and am just looking for ideas and inspiration as to how to make them. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Hi bluOne, Welcome to LJ's. I have been debated doing a blog on the bookcases. I normally really enjoy doing the blogs, but this one is for a client and I have a deadline that I must make. I doubt that I will have the time to photograph as I go. If you have specific questions you are welcome to send me a personal message and I will try to answer it.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Joey;

I have this same Dewalt kit and the three different bases are really good to have. You may want to also look at a compact router for trimming, round overs etc. I have the Bosch Colt variable speed kit and use it a lot.

Good luck with your cabinet project.


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


I have this set as well. I works great. The only issue I have had is that the power cord insulation pulled out of the twist lock end, but that was easily replaced. The box is big, but I will be dedicating a shelf in a cabinet to the router set. Otherwise, great power and speed control combined with the variety of router bases makes this kit a great buy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


my DW618 just came with 2 bases, but, at the time I was looking, I about stole it. I think I paid 129 thru Amazon with some special discounts, etc.. I've been very happy how it performs so far. I set the fixed base in my table, and I use the plunge base quite a bit also. I have learned from lotsa "experienced" wooders, just take lighter passes, not hog out everything all at once. I've been actually thinkin (for quite a while now) of getting a monster 3+ hp to put permanently in the table. I missed last years deal at Woodcraft when the Freud 3 1/2 hp was 199…. THAT was one hell-of-a deal.. "shoulda, coulda, woulda" but, didn't…. my loss. Good luck with it. I'm sure you'll like it


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viking. I am glad to see someone else has it and has good experience with it. I am dreaming of a trim router. One day I will have a little extra cash and can get one just because, but until then I think this will work out fine.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


I have this set too. I have been very happy with it. The soft start is a nice addition.


----------



## cgrooms (Dec 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


I also have this set but i only got the fixed base and the plunge base. I primarily leave the fixed base in the router table, but with a project i'm working on i needed to use that base outside of the router table. It was a pain to take it out for the short time i needed it so once i put the fixed base back in the router table i ordered the D handle. I can't wait for it to come in.

I love the router. I've used it to make raised panels with a vertical bit (because the hole in my router table wasn't big enough for the horizontal bit) and with light passes i got great results.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3*
> 
> I have to replace, upgrade, and get some new tools for a set of bookcases I will be beginning next week. I have been building boxes and other small projects in my garage/shop for the last two years and have made due with what I had. Now that I am branching out and getting back into cabinets I have to change around my shop.
> 
> ...


I also have some raised panels to run. I'm glad to hear it did a good job on them. I almost got a bigger router but raised panels are not the only thing I plan to use it for so I went for the middle ground. I figured several passes would help out with the lower HP.

The D handle is great. It has a good feel to it.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*

So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.

After quite a bit of research online and trips to the box stores to see how different saws felt I decided to go with the Bosch. The main reason I choose this saw is the blade is on the left. Being right handed I have always hated using saws with the blade on the right. I always ended up using the worm drive that had a left handed blade.

In one of the next orders I have a set of straight line clamps to help with the cutting of my sheet goods. I hope the combination will be what I need.

As before, I will write a formal review once this bookcase project is done and let everyone know how well it has done. I have high hopes for it.









Thanks,
Joey


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


Nice saw…..I may have to get one of those as I have the same complaint you do.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


I got a really good deal on amazon with no shipping cost. I think I lucked out. Plus I could find it at a price I was happy with in a store close to me. I let you know how it does.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


I almost forgot. I did spend a few dollars on a a good blade. I picked up this 7 1/4 thin kerf plywood and melamine blade.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


new stuff is always nice. Merry Christmas in January


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


Good luck with this saw Joey.

I have been debating between the regular circular saw and the worm drive kind.

I have not done any meaningfull research yet.

What's your take?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


Hey Ian, I guess it depends on what you are going to be cutting. If you will be doing a lot of framing with 2×6 or larger or post work with 4×4 or larger I would recommend a worm drive for the power. If you are cutting sheet goods and stuff like that I would go with a regular style saw. The worm drives are a lot heavier. At least they were the last time I used one, which I must admit was probably a decade ago. Man that makes me feel old. LOL.

I decided when I first started looking that I wanted the blade on the left of the saw. That way when I am stretching across a sheet of plywood I can see exactly where my blade is cutting. It did limit what I could buy. As far as I know only Milwaukee and Bosch have full sized saws with the blade on the left. I know that a lot of the smaller bat powered trim circs have left handed blades but I also didn't want to deal with changing batteries. I already have a Porter-Cable kit that has one of these saws, but I don't think it has the power or battery life to cut plywood all day.

I hope this helps when you go to buy one. I suggest figuring out what you are mainly using it for, and then go to a store and handle the different makes until you find a couple that are comfortable for you. Just like with any other tool. A hundred people may rave about a certain tool, but if it is uncomfortable for you then you will not enjoy using it.

Good luck in finding the right saw for you
Joey


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey.

It will be mainly for small cut here and there.
I bought a festool ts 55 EQ with the track very early on when I started this hobby.
I needed to build cabinets for my garage and it did a great job. It is havy and not convenient for "construction" kind of work. That's why I am seriously thinking about a circular saw.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


Then I would go for reliability, comfort, and price. I look at the festool, but that is way out of my price range. I did get a set of clamps from Rockler I will be posting once they arrive. Should be here on Monday along with the lumber and sheet goods for my bookcase job. Then I get to play with all my new toys. LOL I feel like it's Christmas but I am grounded and cannot play with my toys. LOL


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I have the toys but to many projects I wanted to do and no time…

Knowing what I know today I would have bought a cheaper saw. 
The festool is really good but it's getting very little use.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Bosch CS5 Circ Saw*
> 
> So my last package for the day just showed up. There should be a few more over the coming days but for now lets talk about my new circular saw. As I said in the last episode I need to retool my shop for making cabinets. Since I cannot fit a large table or panel saw in my shop I will have to cut my sheet goods with a circular saw. I am replacing a very old Black and Decker that looks like hell and cuts even worse. I believe I have more chance of cutting a perfect circle than a straight line.
> 
> ...


I understand about the no time part. I doubt I will use mine every day but it will be used anytime I have sheet goods to cut. I did run into one problem with the left handed blade. There was no guide plate made for them that goes with the straight edge clamp. I was wilingl to overlook that in hopes that once the clamps get here I will be able to make one. I guess it depends on what kind of channel the straight edge has. It's always hard to tell when looking at the pictures. I will let ya know how it works out. I don't think I've seen a jig for that. LOL


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*

Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*
> 
> Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


Joey;

You might also look at the Rockler 3/4" pipe clamps. They have wide feet on them which keeps them upright. I buy a few when Rockler puts them on sale.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17397


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*
> 
> Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


I very strongly considered them, but the feet put them much higher than what I already had. I am thinking that the next time I buy clamps I will get some of them and use them for the bottom clamps and use the ones I have as top clamps when I am gluing up panels.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*
> 
> Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


I never tought to thread both sides of the clamp.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*
> 
> Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


I wish I could claim it as my idea. In my old shop we had them threaded on both sides and it worked but when I was having them cut I was thinking that I might need that extra inch in a glue up one day. The guy at the big blue box was cutting and I told him to just thread one side. As he was working he threaded both sides of the first one. As I was about to correct him on the next piece my eye catches the boxes in front of me. I pulled out a coupling and the bell in my head went off. What is an inch when I can connect as many as I want. So I threw a hand full of 3/4 couplings in the cart and keep my mouth closed.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop Fox Pipe Clamps*
> 
> Not much to say here except you can never have enough clamps. I have never used the shop fox clamps before but at 1/2 price I figured I would give the a try. I just got the pipe this morning at a big box store and have them cut at 36 inches and threaded both sides so I can join them together if I need a longer clamp. These will mainly be used for doors and panel glue ups so 36 should be big enough for most of what I need them for. If I have any major problems with them during the bookcases I will do a review.


I usually buy a 21 ft. joint of pipe and have it cut to 36 inch lengths. I thread on end on all pieces including the 2 that are already threaded. I figure I don't need that many long clamps but then I could be wrong some day. The only mistake you made was in not telling LJ when these were on half price sale…...LOL


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*DW618B3 Update*

I decided to go ahead and re-drill my table saw router extension table to fit the DW618 screw holes. It went a lot smoother than I expected. After looking at several router tables I feel in love with the Incra. So now I have to save all my extra pennies and convince my wife how much I need it once the pennies are save. Enough about that for now this is about mounting the fixed base to the table

I took the extra sub-base and centered it in the existing hole on the extension and marked the holes. The took a punch and made a place for the bit to start. I drill the through hole first then went back with a larger bit and counter sunk it. Then it was a simple matter of getting some longer screws and fixing it in place. After I had everything centered and tight I went back, one screw at a time and ground off the top of the screw so it was under the table top surface. I also put a little removable thread lock on the screws since This will be here until I either get a router table or upgrade my table saw. I don't want to worry about it coming loose while I am using it. With one flip lock and then pressing two buttons the motor drops out and I can easily change the bits. One last thing I really like so far about this router is that you push the motor all the way into the base and it locks to the adjustment screw. Then you use the screw to adjust your height. No more trying to hold the motor at exactly the right place and tighten the lock clamp.

I have only made a couple of test cuts with it so far, but I am very happy with it.

Now for some pictures


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3 Update*
> 
> I decided to go ahead and re-drill my table saw router extension table to fit the DW618 screw holes. It went a lot smoother than I expected. After looking at several router tables I feel in love with the Incra. So now I have to save all my extra pennies and convince my wife how much I need it once the pennies are save. Enough about that for now this is about mounting the fixed base to the table
> 
> ...


use one of those old holes 
(on the right )
as a pivot for freehand work
(with a bearing bit)
if they have threads cut a bolt that fits
so you can just twist it in by hand
and the smooth shank is exposed
about an inch or so

lay the work up against it
and rotate it to the bit slowly
then rotate away from it when the bit bearing takes over

it will prevent 'kick back'

if they are not threaded
just use the smooth shank 
to drop in the hole
(want a snug fit but not forced)


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3 Update*
> 
> I decided to go ahead and re-drill my table saw router extension table to fit the DW618 screw holes. It went a lot smoother than I expected. After looking at several router tables I feel in love with the Incra. So now I have to save all my extra pennies and convince my wife how much I need it once the pennies are save. Enough about that for now this is about mounting the fixed base to the table
> 
> ...


I like David idea quite a bit.

I have used my pivot a lot. I saves you from a lot of grief.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *DW618B3 Update*
> 
> I decided to go ahead and re-drill my table saw router extension table to fit the DW618 screw holes. It went a lot smoother than I expected. After looking at several router tables I feel in love with the Incra. So now I have to save all my extra pennies and convince my wife how much I need it once the pennies are save. Enough about that for now this is about mounting the fixed base to the table
> 
> ...


I took a look at it last night and the holes are not threaded and the bolts I have on hand are either a little to small or a little to big. I was thinking about taping one of the hole so that I can screw a bolt into it. I don't know how I feel about having it just sit there. If it somehow managed to come out and hit the bit while it was spinning, well that could turn into a nightmare really fast. I'll find a solution to it. I also need to build a fence for it. Something with dust collection that hooks up to the saw fence. I'll throw up a picture or two when I get it figured out. I might put the fence up as a project of blog depending on how it turns out and how good it looks. LOL

@patron. I am going to take a guess here that your name is David. Sometimes with the screen names it's hard to tell. Thank you for the great idea. It is something I completely over looked and wish I had thought of it before I put the fixed base on. Better late than never I guess.


----------

